
SpaceX Livestream – First Private Passenger on Lunar BFR Mission - AlexeyBrin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu7WJD8vpAQ&feature=youtu.be
======
njarboe
Yusaku Maezawa in 2023. Inviting 6-8 artists to travel with him. Hope this
happens.

dearmoon.org live after the broadcast.

~~~
njarboe
dearmoon.earth

